# What Texture sprayer you sugest?



## igorson

I need small texture sprayer for mostly small job not sure which one is good for that. The problem is i have to match texture in my job and i need really good sprayer where i can adjust things to match existing ceilings. So i am just interesting if someone can suggest me what brand to buy and where? 

http://1drywall.com/textures.html


----------



## smisner50s

igorson said:


> I need small texture sprayer for mostly small job not sure which one is good for that. The problem is i have to match texture in my job and i need really good sprayer where i can adjust things to match existing ceilings. So i am just interesting if someone can suggest me what brand to buy and where?


graco rtx 1500 good sprayer


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## ndtaper

I agree the graco 1500 is a good setup for little jobs.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

smisner50s said:


> graco rtx 1500 good sprayer



That depends really on what you want to accomplish. I personally wouldnt spray knockdown out of anything other than a spray rig. I would use the grayco 1500 for orangepeel though


----------



## smisner50s

I


The_Texture_Guy said:


> That depends really on what you want to accomplish. I personally wouldnt spray knockdown out of anything other than a spray rig. I would use the grayco 1500 for orangepeel though


 I spray popcorn.orangepeel.knockdown.not a problem...:thumbup:


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

smisner50s said:


> I
> 
> I spray popcorn.orangepeel.knockdown.not a problem...:thumbup:



Not to bash anyone or flame them, but i am called in quite a bit with customers asking, "how do we fix this texture that they used a portable on, it dosent look right."

Anyone i come across that uses a hopper always says the same thing, which is what you said. They have no problem.

Well i have no problem spraying out of them either. I do have a problem with getting the right look that i am supposed to out of the hoppers as my pattern is hard to remain consitant, i have to constantly mix up mud over and over again. sometimes the batches are not the same unless i use a measuring cup.

I can think of plenty of reasons to not use my portable. and plenty to use my sprayer. 

Here is the only way i will use my portable. I can't reach up 8 stories with my rig. I probably should invest in a drum style machine with a air compressor pump that runs much like my spray rig. Aside from that, it is a big pain in the butt to have to wheel it around from room to room


----------



## Cratter

For small jobs, you can't go wrong with a Graco 1250, its about half the cost and weight of the 1500.


----------



## KF Drywall

All are good ideas,just takes more time fore knockdown tex.


----------



## wallman

igorson said:


> I need small texture sprayer for mostly small job not sure which one is good for that. The problem is i have to match texture in my job and i need really good sprayer where i can adjust things to match existing ceilings. So i am just interesting if someone can suggest me what brand to buy and where?
> 
> http://osseodrywall.com


Hey I have a great suggestion check out a machine from Pressurized texnology . http://texturespraymachine.com/ I have been using one for along time and they are the best.... the have 3 sizes from repair to full production spraying, and they are the best... and portable:thumbup:


----------



## wallman

smisner50s said:


> graco rtx 1500 good sprayer


hey ive seen a few guy's having sprayer problems.. I do repair specialty and have for 26 yrs. I use a machine from Pressurized texnology here's the website http://texturespraymachine.com/ been using for years they have 3 sizes and they are the best from patches to full production, and portable.:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

*old school works best for me*



The_Texture_Guy said:


> Not to bash anyone or flame them, but i am called in quite a bit with customers asking, "how do we fix this texture that they used a portable on, it dosent look right."
> 
> Anyone i come across that uses a hopper always says the same thing, which is what you said. They have no problem.
> 
> Well i have no problem spraying out of them either. I do have a problem with getting the right look that i am supposed to out of the hoppers as my pattern is hard to remain consitant, i have to constantly mix up mud over and over again. sometimes the batches are not the same unless i use a measuring cup.
> 
> I can think of plenty of reasons to not use my portable. and plenty to use my sprayer.
> 
> Here is the only way i will use my portable. I can't reach up 8 stories with my rig. I probably should invest in a drum style machine with a air compressor pump that runs much like my spray rig. Aside from that, it is a big pain in the butt to have to wheel it around from room to room


i have tried all types of portables and have had no luck. Big bulky and a pain to clean. They are always malfunctioning at WRONGTIME. Have never used a big spray rig so cant comment. I prefer a regular hopper with a long liteweight hose and big electric or gas powered compressor.Leave pressor in truck run hoses in door of job and yell MUD bout every 40 seconds or so. I dont use bag spraymud anymore boxmud is easier to mix and get consisteny right every bucket. We dont spray as much anymore but have sprayed 30000 feet or better in about 6 hrs last week doing it this way {38 bxs mud}. Also can rig pressor with 2 hoses for 2 guys to spray at same time with gas powered jenny. P.S. like to thank all you spray knockdown guys out there for keepin the prices up:thumbup:


----------



## chris

the key is air pressure consistency. Mud mixing should not be a problem. I would rather have it a bit runny over too thick


----------



## siddle

We use the Wagner Power Tex texture sprayer. However, it's a lot harder to spray on a consistent texture pattern.


----------



## wallman

chris said:


> i have tried all types of portables and have had no luck. Big bulky and a pain to clean. They are always malfunctioning at WRONGTIME. Have never used a big spray rig so cant comment. I prefer a regular hopper with a long liteweight hose and big electric or gas powered compressor.Leave pressor in truck run hoses in door of job and yell MUD bout every 40 seconds or so. I dont use bag spraymud anymore boxmud is easier to mix and get consisteny right every bucket. We dont spray as much anymore but have sprayed 30000 feet or better in about 6 hrs last week doing it this way {38 bxs mud}. Also can rig pressor with 2 hoses for 2 guys to spray at same time with gas powered jenny. P.S. like to thank all you spray knockdown guys out there for keepin the prices up:thumbup:


I have tried to Recommend a portable sprayer that is the best http://texturespraymachine.com/ most portable rigs are junk.a hopper is great for a popcorn patch,orangepeel ,or a small pattern knockdown.a pull behind rig is good if your spraying 4k ft a day or more... or there a waste of fuel to drag around !!! If you want to spray a professional pattern, patch or whole house.these machines dont spray hopper quality ,but just like a big rig.go to the site watch the video!!! diaphram pumps surge, rotor stator and hydraulic pumps break!! these machines operate on pressure and have no pump to break!!! you just dont know what your missing!!! a tool is an investment .. not an expence!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wallman said:


> I have tried to Recommend a portable sprayer that is the best http://texturespraymachine.com/ most portable rigs are junk.a hopper is great for a popcorn patch,orangepeel ,or a small pattern knockdown.a pull behind rig is good if your spraying 4k ft a day or more... or there a waste of fuel to drag around !!! If you want to spray a professional pattern, patch or whole house.these machines dont spray hopper quality ,but just like a big rig.go to the site watch the video!!! diaphram pumps surge, rotor stator and hydraulic pumps break!! these machines operate on pressure and have no pump to break!!! you just dont know what your missing!!! a tool is an investment .. not an expence!! :thumbup:


Ok i watched it and now I have questions
You half to own a compressor too, Or maybe race off to a garage where you get your tires filled. I don't spray much anymore, but why not just buy a pressure pot and a nozzle. Guess what I'm trying to say is you could make your own......couldn't you ?????


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok i watched it and now I have questions
> You half to own a compressor too, Or maybe race off to a garage where you get your tires filled. I don't spray much anymore, but why not just buy a pressure pot and a nozzle. Guess what I'm trying to say is you could make your own......couldn't you ?????










1986 ...:whistling2:

(I know this isn't relevant to anything...and nobody bought them...but I still think it's cool!!!! Please forget I was ever here...:1eye


----------



## wallman

rhardman said:


> View attachment 996
> 
> 1986 ...:whistling2:


http://texturespraymachine.com/images/stories/unit_4/unit_4_2.jpg are you trying to tell me something Mr. Flinstone....I never said they invented the Wheel, Ahh... 2011 Texnology is Good,:whistling2: HA


----------



## silverstilts

chris said:


> i have tried all types of portables and have had no luck. Big bulky and a pain to clean. They are always malfunctioning at WRONGTIME. Have never used a big spray rig so cant comment. I prefer a regular hopper with a long liteweight hose and big electric or gas powered compressor.Leave pressor in truck run hoses in door of job and yell MUD bout every 40 seconds or so. I dont use bag spraymud anymore boxmud is easier to mix and get consisteny right every bucket. We dont spray as much anymore but have sprayed 30000 feet or better in about 6 hrs last week doing it this way {38 bxs mud}. Also can rig pressor with 2 hoses for 2 guys to spray at same time with gas powered jenny. P.S. like to thank all you spray knockdown guys out there for keepin the prices up:thumbup:


I find it very hard to believe that you are capable spraying 30,000 ft or 38 boxes of mud in 6 hrs with just a hopper. Even with two hoppers going that is really pushing it unless your mud is the consistency of water and you have a really big tip on your hopper. I think you may be stretching it a bit just to play down what a real sprayer is capable. Mud or texture will only flow so fast through a gravity fed hopper. Even if we fill it up with nothing but water and pull the trigger I doubt very much you will empty it in 40 seconds... the law of physics. I can tell you I used a hopper for years sprayed every type of texture and they will never compare to a pump, you just need to know how to use one. Oh by the way try spraying anything over 12' with a hopper without stilts and see how long it takes you:thumbup: . And I am not referring to a big rig but more like an apla-tech or graco big tex size will always out preform a hopper. Clean up just dump some water in the hopper and pump it out simple as that.


----------



## wallman

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok i watched it and now I have questions
> You half to own a compressor too, Or maybe race off to a garage where you get your tires filled. I don't spray much anymore, but why not just buy a pressure pot and a nozzle. Guess what I'm trying to say is you could make your own......couldn't you ?????


YES WISE GUY YOU DO NEED A COMPRESSOR!!! MAKE ONE YOUR SELF?? NOW THAT IS STUPID!!! HELL I CAN SPREAD MUD WITH A PIECE SHEET METAL!! BUT I DONT.... HA HA TOOLS ARE AN INVESTMENT. A... wow the brass section of this site is amazing !!!! who's got the biggest!!!! i'm gonna make a sandwich now.. hell I'll just go out and get one!!!!


----------



## Jason

wallman said:


> YES WISE GUY YOU DO NEED A COMPRESSOR!!! MAKE ONE YOUR SELF?? NOW THAT IS STUPID!!! HELL I CAN SPREAD MUD WITH A PIECE SHEET METAL!! BUT I DONT.... HA HA TOOLS ARE AN INVESTMENT. A... wow the brass section of this site is amazing !!!! who's got the biggest!!!! i'm gonna make a sandwich now.. hell I'll just go out and get one!!!!


 
Dude, you've been spamming shamelessly. Someone was going to hang **** on you for it eventually. He didn't even do that tho. He just asked if you needed a compressor.

Perhaps a nap after the sandwich, Mr Cranky?


----------



## wallman

Jason said:


> Dude, you've been spamming shamelessly. Someone was going to hang **** on you for it eventually. He didn't even do that tho. He just asked if you needed a compressor.
> 
> Perhaps a nap after the sandwich, Mr Cranky?


AND SAID HE COULD JUST MAKE HIS OWN?? YEAH SHAME ON ANYONE FOR RECOMMENDING A GOOD SPRAYER... AHH... THANKS, THINK I'LL GO HAVE A SPAM SANDWICH....MATE...:thumbup: MAYBE YOU SHOULD READ HIS POST AGAIN... YOU WERE TO NICE!!!!


----------



## Jason

wallman said:


> AND SAID HE COULD JUST MAKE HIS OWN?? YEAH SHAME ON ANYONE FOR RECOMMENDING A GOOD SPRAYER... AHH... THANKS, THINK I'LL GO HAVE A SPAM SANDWICH....MATE...:thumbup:


Easy with the caps lock there, chief. Howzabout impressing the forum members with your knowledge? It'll help us take your links seriously.

I'm looking at a Titan Speeflow 12000 vs the Graco HTX 2030 Complete Plus. Primary use is drywall, of course, but it would be nice to have the option to spray light aggregate which the HTX can do... yet the Titan might be able to pick up higher viscosity compound and has both a gas engine/ electric option which would suit city work. A compressor driven pump isn't an option for me right now. Your views?


----------



## chris

*thank you*




silverstilts said:


> I find it very hard to believe that you are capable spraying 30,000 ft or 38 boxes of mud in 6 hrs with just a hopper. Even with two hoppers going that is really pushing it unless your mud is the consistency of water and you have a really big tip on your hopper. I think you may be stretching it a bit just to play down what a real sprayer is capable. Mud or texture will only flow so fast through a gravity fed hopper. Even if we fill it up with nothing but water and pull the trigger I doubt very much you will empty it in 40 seconds... the law of physics. I can tell you I used a hopper for years sprayed every type of texture and they will never compare to a pump, you just need to know how to use one. Oh by the way try spraying anything over 12' with a hopper without stilts and see how long it takes you:thumbup: . And I am not referring to a big rig but more like an apla-tech or graco big tex size will always out preform a hopper. Clean up just dump some water in the hopper and pump it out simple as that.


Ill take that as a compliment:thumbup: after dumping box in bucket fil rest of bucket with water[dont fill completely unless you want to make a mess]then mix . bucket should be as full as you can get it real soupythere now you know how Imix .lso I dont fill hopper completely up my arms arent that big and once again can get real messy justa lil over half you can spray faster and more effectively. there was approx. 4500 feet on 10 foot lids and rest were walls some t bar also so lots of walls only. Have used practically all portables and they all SUCK maybe if I went and bought the newest best model it may last 2 or 3 jobs before problems arise . never have problem with hopper and second to smallest tip is what i use. P.S. my orangepeel looks like a real oranges peel...if that makes any sense:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wallman said:


> YES WISE GUY YOU DO NEED A COMPRESSOR!!! MAKE ONE YOUR SELF?? NOW THAT IS STUPID!!! HELL I CAN SPREAD MUD WITH A PIECE SHEET METAL!! BUT I DONT.... HA HA TOOLS ARE AN INVESTMENT. A... wow the brass section of this site is amazing !!!! who's got the biggest!!!! i'm gonna make a sandwich now.. hell I'll just go out and get one!!!!


Yes I am a wise guy, and I have become wiser by reading all the post.
If a man already owns a GOOD air compressor, just get a hopper and some hose. If someone wanted to make that rig, they could go to their local princess auto or something, and get every thing they need.

And read through the post, there are guys on this site who have made their own rigs, so I would call them wise guys.

And don't trip and hurt yourself on your way to get your sandwich, or choke on it. A cat always likes to play with a mouse before the kill, we want to see you back here


----------



## drywallnflorida

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok i watched it and now I have questions
> You half to own a compressor too, Or maybe race off to a garage where you get your tires filled. I don't spray much anymore, but why not just buy a pressure pot and a nozzle. Guess what I'm trying to say is you could make your own......couldn't you ?????


I've always thought of making a sprayer with a pressure pot to spray repairs that have been sprayed knockdown with a spray rig. I have a desco 300 gallon but don't wanna take it to do a couple small repairs. I've never been too happy with being able to match a large sized knockdown with any hopper or even with my lil graco texspray, my mark v will but again its too much to bring out for just a couple simple patchs. Maybe I will just have to give it a try now!!!! :thumbup:



rhardman said:


> View attachment 996
> 
> 1986 ...:whistling2:


Rick how well did this work for knockdown?


----------



## wallman

Jason said:


> Easy with the caps lock there, chief. Howzabout impressing the forum members with your knowledge? It'll help us take your links seriously.
> 
> I'm looking at a Titan Speeflow 12000 vs the Graco HTX 2030 Complete Plus. Primary use is drywall, of course, but it would be nice to have the option to spray light aggregate which the HTX can do... yet the Titan might be able to pick up higher viscosity compound and has both a gas engine/ electric option which would suit city work. A compressor driven pump isn't an option for me right now. Your views?


Hey to anyone on this site, I have just been Recommending a Great spray Machine that I have used for along time. Do your Self a favor and visit there website.. the machine has no pump!! the material is force with the pressure of co2. THEY DO NOT BREAK!! have just been trying to help the fellow trades man out... Had guy's all throwing stones at me!! Good Luck to you in what ever your choice is.:yes:


----------



## wallman

drywallnflorida said:


> I've always thought of making a sprayer with a pressure pot to spray repairs that have been sprayed knockdown with a spray rig. I have a desco 300 gallon but don't wanna take it to do a couple small repairs. I've never been too happy with being able to match a large sized knockdown with any hopper or even with my lil graco texspray, my mark v will but again its too much to bring out for just a couple simple patchs. Maybe I will just have to give it a try now!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Rick how well did this work for knockdown?


Portable ,these work great.. Spray perfect large pattern knockdown:thumbsup:


----------



## wallman

2buckcanuck said:


> Yes I am a wise guy, and I have become wiser by reading all the post.
> If a man already owns a GOOD air compressor, just get a hopper and some hose. If someone wanted to make that rig, they could go to their local princess auto or something, and get every thing they need.
> 
> And read through the post, there are guys on this site who have made their own rigs, so I would call them wise guys.
> 
> And don't trip and hurt yourself on your way to get your sandwich, or choke on it. A cat always likes to play with a mouse before the kill, we want to see you back here


 Ohh.. I get it your a handyman... this post was for Drywall professionals, a Hopper and a hose..I'm sure you are good. I was speaking on spraying from a Real Level !! That must Be one hell of a parts store in the Great white north, the cold or the Drywall Dust has messed with your head!!! And you would sell your self as a professional... with some yard sale contraption :blink: you threw the ball i'm just swing n the bat... Ohh and at the start of this all you said you dont spray much any more!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

yes I am the world's best handyman, right after Red Green of coarse.

Gee, sorry the two Hundred or more houses I have sprayed in my Life time add up to **** to you. I guess the one I'm doing this week is going to suck. Read my post then tell me if I'm a handyman, but everyone of your post is about this machine, yet you say your not a salesman. So lets throw this curve ball at you and you see if you can hit it with your bat.....

Sorry your supply houses are not as good as ours in Canada. But lets say I went and bought a pressure pot, c02 tank, some hose, a cart , a compressor, and ordered or E-bay the nozzle. What would it cost me ?????? .Or even better yet, maybe I can find the stuff at yard sales:thumbup:. To be honest, I could take all the parts to my millwright buddy and have it assembled for a case of good Canadian beer. Then there would be a spray machine assembled and waiting for a Professional to use (me).

So what would the cost factor be opposed to assembling it yourself to purchasing it. You can't tell me no one could obtain the parts.

It's fine to recommend a product, but your arguing back Like as if someone insulted one of your kids. Something a inventor or a person with a idea would do.

I was going to ask if the pot starts losing pressure when It gets half full (or half empty, Justme would question that:jester: ) I'm assuming it would, but I'm assuming you would get pissed off asking such a question.

So keep your stick on the ice....and remember wallman, "if the women don't find you handsome, at least they will find you handy"

Quote: from Red Green


----------



## wallman

2buckcanuck said:


> yes I am the world's best handyman, right after Red Green of coarse.
> 
> Gee, sorry the two Hundred or more houses I have sprayed in my Life time add up to **** to you. I guess the one I'm doing this week is going to suck. Read my post then tell me if I'm a handyman, but everyone of your post is about this machine, yet you say your not a salesman. So lets throw this curve ball at you and you see if you can hit it with your bat.....
> 
> Sorry your supply houses are not as good as ours in Canada. But lets say I went and bought a pressure pot, c02 tank, some hose, a cart , a compressor, and ordered or E-bay the nozzle. What would it cost me ?????? .Or even better yet, maybe I can find the stuff at yard sales:thumbup:. To be honest, I could take all the parts to my millwright buddy and have it assembled for a case of good Canadian beer. Then there would be a spray machine assembled and waiting for a Professional to use (me).
> 
> So what would the cost factor be opposed to assembling it yourself to purchasing it. You can't tell me no one could obtain the parts.
> 
> It's fine to recommend a product, but your arguing back Like as if someone insulted one of your kids. Something a inventor or a person with a idea would do.
> 
> I was going to ask if the pot starts losing pressure when It gets half full (or half empty, Justme would question that:jester: ) I'm assuming it would, but I'm assuming you would get pissed off asking such a question.
> 
> So keep your stick on the ice....and remember wallman, "if the women don't find you handsome, at least they will find you handy"
> 
> Quote: from Red Green


 Hey look back.. you started talkin smack to my post,and u have assumed... assUme,I was recommending a good sprayer!!! not asking does anyone , think i can build this cheeper? so finish your Beer hoser A... and as far as your assume.. the answer is no they dont looze pressure at all....I was trying to refer a good prouduct,so when you and your drinking Buddy gather all your shizzz from the yard sale... and build your master piece of shizzzz... you will have even more of the answers!!!! HA,and the only thing that comes out of canada is a cold Breeze... and a big puff of smoke from your pipe:thumbup: Remember you started this!!!! Be careful how fast you work your tool... and you will alway be famous in your own eye's. P.S I think your another guy trying to sell me HOSE.... and 1 of my post was for that diy lady with stipple problem...maybe you can make her one from your yard sale find's


----------



## silverstilts

Man, wallman 18 posts and 10 on this thread alone mostly complaining and being overly defensive, I think the two of you should kiss and make up and stop all the whining & bitching huh?


----------



## wallman

silverstilts said:


> Man, wallman 18 posts and 10 on this thread alone mostly complaining and being overly defensive, I think the two of you should kiss and make up and stop all the whining & bitching huh?


Yeah i Hear you on that!!!! Didn't Know this is what I signed up for on This Site...It's Allgood I was just trying to Help the fellow trades man Ohh.. And I'm Kinda new on this street!!! I'm kool if He is...:yes:


----------



## silverstilts

Again we all like to bitch and moan even I like to when reading some posts but it is all good, just have to learn to do it in good taste that's all and yes we all learn at least look at things from a different point of view that's what it is all about eh?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

all right buddy, as soon as you half half to insult somebody , b/c of what nationality they are, then you show your intelligence.
Your the one insinuating and assuming, so lets spell it out for you.
one I don't drink, two I don't smoke pot, and three I never said I would build one, Why, b/c the thing looks like junk, Why does it look like junk, b/c it looks like something a handy man would build. SO why would someone buy something they could build in their back yard themselves, it's handyman technology waiting for a sucker to buy it. the damn thing dose not even have a motor on it. So why buy it.

I'm giving my opinion, and if you don't like it ,,,tough, how can you recommend a machine that does not have it's own air supply. You could not even rent the damn thing, someone would half to rent 2 machines to use it.....nutz

There's one hell of a lot better machines on the market than that piece of [email protected] So lets end this argument with you putting your money where your mouth is. List the price of the machine, and the price of the compressor needed to run it.Then, with what ever price value you come up with, I will post a different machine listed at the same value. Then we will run a poll, and see which one people would buy.

And again, why don't you man up and admit your the inventor of this machine, all your post are related to it:yes:....spammer :furious:


----------



## wallman

2buckcanuck said:


> all right buddy, as soon as you half half to insult somebody , b/c of what nationality they are, then you show your intelligence.
> Your the one insinuating and assuming, so lets spell it out for you.
> one I don't drink, two I don't smoke pot, and three I never said I would build one, Why, b/c the thing looks like junk, Why does it look like junk, b/c it looks like something a handy man would build. SO why would someone buy something they could build in their back yard themselves, it's handyman technology waiting for a sucker to buy it. the damn thing dose not even have a motor on it. So why buy it.
> 
> I'm giving my opinion, and if you don't like it ,,,tough, how can you recommend a machine that does not have it's own air supply. You could not even rent the damn thing, someone would half to rent 2 machines to use it.....nutz
> 
> There's one hell of a lot better machines on the market than that piece of [email protected] So lets end this argument with you putting your money where your mouth is. List the price of the machine, and the price of the compressor needed to run it.Then, with what ever price value you come up with, I will post a different machine listed at the same value. Then we will run a poll, and see which one people would buy.
> 
> And again, why don't you man up and admit your the inventor of this machine, all your post are related to it:yes:....spammer :furious:


Hey the Guy above Made a line in the sand and i took it .. can't you read ??? Yeah cheaper is better ??? NOT.. Kissy mr. thrifty ,good luck strokin your poll...senoir member... now get to work!!! REMEMBER YOU STARTED ALL THIS... I WAS TRYING TO HELP OTHER PROFESSIONAL TRADES MAN!!!! Ok you win!!! you have all the answers, maybe we can go to a yard sale together???


----------



## rhardman

That tank works well. Not choosing sides at all but for inexpensive (1977 - 1980 during the last major drywall depression) it kept us alive. It would match anything. Added a follower plate and we had a 16 inch by 40 inch pneumatic cylinder that would kick out around 5 gpm mud or cement (open hose/hose coupler on the bottom of the tank). The air splits through a regulator so the mud is forced to the bottom and out the gun, it's not gravity at all. The rest of the air goes out the spray gun.

We used a 20 cfm compressor, had a 3 foot fan and ours was major ugly. First rust then we saved up to paint it green (not much better).

Can't deny my past...sitting on the sidelines was reminding me of our childhood ceiling with 13 leaks in it. :thumbup:


----------



## wallman

rhardman said:


> That tank works well. Not choosing sides at all but for inexpensive (1977 - 1980 during the last major drywall depression) it kept us alive. It would match anything. Added a follower plate and we had a 16 inch by 40 inch pneumatic cylinder that would kick out around 5 gpm mud or cement (open hose/hose coupler on the bottom of the tank). The air splits through a regulator so the mud is forced to the bottom and out the gun, it's not gravity at all. The rest of the air goes out the spray gun.
> 
> We used a 20 cfm compressor, had a 3 foot fan and ours was major ugly. First rust then we saved up to paint it green (not much better).
> 
> Can't deny my past...sitting on the sidelines was reminding me of our childhood ceiling with 13 leaks in it. :thumbup:


 I dont know much about this site.. But I was always just giving a good Recommendation for a sprayer.. hate to see people buy junk thats out there,I have done Drywall Repair Specialty and texture for over 26 yrs. I just know good tools when i use them... And a referal is always good.. damn shame you have to be called a sales man for that. not saying your on my side but thanks for not throwing a stone..:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wallman said:


> Hey the Guy above Made a line in the sand and i took it .. can't you read ??? Yeah cheaper is better ??? NOT.. Kissy mr. thrifty ,good luck strokin your poll...senoir member... now get to work!!! REMEMBER YOU STARTED ALL THIS... I WAS TRYING TO HELP OTHER PROFESSIONAL TRADES MAN!!!! Ok you win!!! you have all the answers, maybe we can go to a yard sale together???


OK,,deal,,,,when the cold Canadian winds pick up this winter, I will go down to Florida and go yard sale shopping with you:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## wallman

Mudslinger said:


> Are they using co2 so you can run a smaller air compressor? Thats the only thing I can come up with from watching video of it spraying knockdown. Have you ever tried spraying level V like they say it can on the website? It would be interesting to see how well it does at that.


 Hey,they use c02 as the heart of the pumping system,so you dont have to use a massive compressor... but you still need a good one ,because that Design they have will pump that mud fast. so if you want to spray fast your compressor has to be able to keep up, or you set the machine to pump to what your compressor can handle!!! hope that helps,all I can say is there machine's Are bad ass!!!! Yes and they spray Great level 5 type finish!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## wallman

Mudslinger said:


> When your spraying level v are you using the stock gun? It looks along the lines of a binks gun without the tip installed(just shooting out of the fluid nozzle). Spraying knockdown through a gun setup like that works extremely well.:yes:


Yes on there two guns they are built to spray knockdown and splatter coat..But they have another gun they call there fine finish gun.also they came out with an adapter for the guns called the adomizer that sprays a Beautiful orangepeel and level five finishes!! I dont know if you use level 5 Brand but I have a good recipe for you if you like..:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## rhardman

drywallnflorida said:


> I've always thought of making a sprayer with a pressure pot to spray repairs that have been sprayed knockdown with a spray rig. I have a desco 300 gallon but don't wanna take it to do a couple small repairs. I've never been too happy with being able to match a large sized knockdown with any hopper or even with my lil graco texspray, my mark v will but again its too much to bring out for just a couple simple patchs. Maybe I will just have to give it a try now!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Rick how well did this work for knockdown?


Drywallinflorida... You can spray anything with a paint pot system but the trick is to make sure the mud feeds out the bottom; less pressure required. In this case, the Co2 would last longer (see my note at the end of this post).

Depending on the size of the tank, it can get very heavy so while you can leave the mud in it for a while, if you're moving it from job to job (moderately full) it can be "'fun." For spraying complete houses, ours was (I think) around 16 inches in diameter and around 40 inches tall. Much smaller and you're going to be stopping in the middle of a room to remix. If you use Co2 with a larger tank, you will need a lot of "air" to continue pushing as the mud tank empties. This means more "air" is exhasted from the Co2 tank so it doesn't last as long. Another down side to this system is you never know for sure how much mud is in it. The other negative is political. With my Porta-Tex above, we started getting flack that using C02 was bad for the environment. Forget Co2 on a "Green" job.

With a pressure pot (paint pot) the fundamental principle is very good. In practical application it's about getting the proper volume of air.

This gun...that gun... In my world, as long as there is sufficient air to vaporize the mud (fog coat), you get your level 5 with a 6 inch to 3 foot fan using almost any pole gun. With the proper size tip, you have any machine texture imaginable. For just patching, obviously you can get away with less air.

If a guy wants to be efficient and do an average size house, he needs at least a 30 -40 gallon tank and 20 cfm of air. It needs to be easily transportable too. :thumbsup:

(...and yes, you can make your own paint pot system. It's just more expensive that way. You could probably buy a tank and weld a coupler on the bottom or near the bottom on the side. But be sure to block the hole with a follower plate when the mud runs out. Otherwise you get a shotgun blast of mud when the hose empties...done that!!! Also make sure you have a good regulator to split the air into the tank first/before it heads to the gun. )


----------



## rhardman

drywallnflorida said:


> I've always thought of making a sprayer with a pressure pot to spray repairs that have been sprayed knockdown with a spray rig. I have a desco 300 gallon but don't wanna take it to do a couple small repairs. I've never been too happy with being able to match a large sized knockdown with any hopper or even with my lil graco texspray, my mark v will but again its too much to bring out for just a couple simple patchs. Maybe I will just have to give it a try now!!!!
> 
> Rick how well did this work for knockdown?


I was doing research today and ran across this...looks like it would be perfect for those simple patches you're talking about. :thumbup: They don't port it out the bottom, but that would add to the price I guess. 

http://www.benron.com/hvlp.html








Use the compressor for both (pushing and spraying) and you're stylin! :thumbsup: Pushing with Co2 and requiring a compressor to spray is inefficient. They should dump that (Co2) tank and drop a compressor onto that frame.



wallman said:


> http://texturespraymachine.com/images/stories/unit_4/unit_4_2.jpg are you trying to tell me something Mr. Flinstone....I never said they invented the Wheel, Ahh... 2011 Texnology is Good,:whistling2: HA


I just saw that you slammed me earlier Wallman. You shouldn't attempt a battle of wits (or experience) with a superior force that know's your system better than you do. For instance, if you double the size of that pipe coming out the bottom of your tank, you'll get 4 times the flow using the same pressure. Put a larger leader off the tank and you'll get a much longer overall hose distance. Your Co2 will expel at only a slightly higher rate. The mud coming out the gun is at the same volume (regardless of your hose i.d.) so it's really no big deal. You should also add a carrying slot for another Co2 tank so there is no fumbling around with your back up tank (and the vulnerable valve head) that can be popped. Also, if you replace the rear plastic wheels with air 3 inch wide, your system won't be so tough to wheel around on grass or in the mud. 


_"Texnology"...you come up with that all by yourself? :smartass:_

_(If you thought this was petty and childish, you should have seen the page of things that I had to delete... __I think it was "Mr. Flintstone" that set me off... __)_


----------



## drywallnflorida

I'm deffently gonna try to put a small one together when I get some free time!!!!


----------



## wallman

*Did you mean Google search Gooroo!!*



rhardman said:


> I was doing research today and ran across this...looks like it would be perfect for those simple patches you're talking about. :thumbup: They don't port it out the bottom, but that would add to the price I guess.
> 
> http://www.benron.com/hvlp.html
> View attachment 1061
> 
> 
> Use the compressor for both (pushing and spraying) and you're stylin! :thumbsup: Pushing with Co2 and requiring a compressor to spray is inefficient. They should dump that (Co2) tank and drop a compressor onto that frame.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw that you slammed me earlier Wallman. You shouldn't attempt a battle of wits (or experience) with a superior force that know's your system better than you do. For instance, if you double the size of that pipe coming out the bottom of your tank, you'll get 4 times the flow using the same pressure. Put a larger leader off the tank and you'll get a much longer overall hose distance. Your Co2 will expel at only a slightly higher rate. The mud coming out the gun is at the same volume (regardless of your hose i.d.) so it's really no big deal. You should also add a carrying slot for another Co2 tank so there is no fumbling around with your back up tank (and the vulnerable valve head) that can be popped. Also, if you replace the rear plastic wheels with air 3 inch wide, your system won't be so tough to wheel around on grass or in the mud.
> 
> 
> Ok Mr.Superior Force!! That link you posted is for Spraying paint!!! Not Drywall Texture...Smarty, Ahh And The 20lb co2 tank is about pressure Sweetheart!!! Dosent do that popoff Shizzz But a 5lb would Right... Oh Dynamic Developer!!!:whistling2: And a Big Fat Supply hose.. for what something more cumbersome to Deal with???? Yeah and What a Bright Idea about the tires!!! How About a pair of buckshot mud atv's!! And a trailer Hitch???:thumbup: Hope i don't Run over a nail??? or the "Rubber" wheel's would have Been nice!!! Maybe They Should Just Advertise there Initials And talk About some Machines they dont have or show?? Yes Texnology is Good...Everyone Just always has the Answers Huh..:yes: Hey When you build your Version Of the Space Shuttle.. I wana Go for A Ride... Please Batter UP!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Rhardman.....design one that gives a one way trip:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

OUCH! One to the chin! I like a good scrap! :thumbup:


----------



## wallman

rhardman said:


> OUCH! One to the chin! I like a good scrap! :thumbup:


Hey I was always Just Trying To Help a Fellow trades man Out!! I'm Good If You Are...Never Signed up for a battle Anyway We can Hand Shake At the Line IF YOU WANT


----------



## rhardman

wallman said:


> Hey I was always Just Trying To Help a Fellow trades man Out!! I'm Good If You Are...Never Signed up for a battle Anyway We can Hand Shake At the Line IF YOU WANT


I like your style Wallman! It's the "in your face" honesty I respect most from drywall guys! You know where they stand. 

The guy that made the Co2 texture unit put his time and heart into it. It's a perfect solution for a portion of the market and he certainly has my respect! :thumbsup:


----------



## wallman

rhardman said:


> I like your style Wallman! It's the "in your face" honesty I respect most from drywall guys! You know where they stand.
> 
> The guy that made the Co2 texture unit put his time and heart into it. It's a perfect solution for a portion of the market and he certainly has my respect! :thumbsup:


Hey rhardman,At the end of the day...we all came into this world The same,And Will all leave the same... Your Cool in My book !!!:yes: We all Try to Be the best at What we Do... And Good tools Help!! Glad were Good !!:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall

Cratter said:


> For small jobs, you can't go wrong with a Graco 1250, its about half the cost and weight of the 1500.


Yes the 1250 is a great setup to have. The one I have has paid for itself 3 or 4 times over. 1500 would be a good way to go as well. just depends on what you need it for. I like having the wagner patch gun as well, works great. For the big jobs you can't go wrong with AST, sprayrig.com 
I have the 150 pull behind.. Just hooked up an extra 100 ft of hose for the project I am on right now. 1 inch to 3/4 also 100 ft of 1/2 inch air to the 3/8 which has given me 225 ft of much needed line without any loss. Actually it is running even better than before.
Only thing ,, I had to go with 300 psi on the 1 inch. could not find any hose rated at 7 or 800 psi.. but good thing .. It works!.. Just have to take more care in handling the hose. I did locate some hose 500 psi but the costs was 5 bucks a ft. And I was thinking of selling this rig last year.. Glad I did not


----------



## betterdrywall

wallman said:


> I have tried to Recommend a portable sprayer that is the best http://texturespraymachine.com/ most portable rigs are junk.a hopper is great for a popcorn patch,orangepeel ,or a small pattern knockdown.a pull behind rig is good if your spraying 4k ft a day or more... or there a waste of fuel to drag around !!! If you want to spray a professional pattern, patch or whole house.these machines dont spray hopper quality ,but just like a big rig.go to the site watch the video!!! diaphram pumps surge, rotor stator and hydraulic pumps break!! these machines operate on pressure and have no pump to break!!! you just dont know what your missing!!! a tool is an investment .. not an expence!! :thumbup:


What a big POS!!! the video was too painful for me to watch. Seriously if you can drag an airline onto a job that size you can also pull in a material hose that is connected to a REAL spray rig . And my god who taught that guy how to spray ?? Oh ok I'll spray this side opps ok I'll go back and spray over here.. and hey wait a minute I think I'll walk around the ceiling some and make it look like I am doing something Opps missed a spot . better get those edges first opps gotta drop- back and get this get that..

I'm a Professional.. and taught by the best.. I don't need no stinking play toy. I got real work to do. You maybe able to sell this chit to a sue home maker or a wannabe drywall handy man but not me. ..


----------



## wallman

*gotcha Oklahomo.. Professional*



betterdrywall said:


> What a big POS!!! the video was too painful for me to watch. Seriously if you can drag an airline onto a job that size you can also pull in a material hose that is connected to a REAL spray rig . And my god who taught that guy how to spray ?? Oh ok I'll spray this side opps ok I'll go back and spray over here.. and hey wait a minute I think I'll walk around the ceiling some and make it look like I am doing something Opps missed a spot . better get those edges first opps gotta drop- back and get this get that..
> 
> I'm a Professional.. and taught by the best.. I don't need no stinking play toy. I got real work to do. You maybe able to sell this chit to a sue home maker or a wannabe drywall handy man but not me. ..


Ok Tuff Guy This was about a portable sprayer:whistling2:...So while your yankin on your hose almighty best of the bestiss...Read again:thumbup: I'm sure you are the best!!!I mean "Betterdrywall" I know your mudder is proud...Ha Idiot !!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wallman said:


> Ok Tuff Guy This was about a portable sprayer:whistling2:...So while your yankin on your hose almighty best of the bestiss...Read again:thumbup: I'm sure you are the best!!!I mean "Betterdrywall" I know your mudder is proud...Ha Idiot !!


Why can you not defend yourself or your contraption you invented, without name calling.


----------



## betterdrywall

wallman said:


> Ok Tuff Guy This was about a portable sprayer:whistling2:...So while your yankin on your hose almighty best of the bestiss...Read again:thumbup: I'm sure you are the best!!!I mean "Betterdrywall" I know your mudder is proud...Ha Idiot !!


 Wow i did not catch this one. but now I did.. Listen you came in here bashing pull behind rigs.. Yes go back and re-read your own words. Dipchit!. And I will put My 1250 graco up against that POS so called sprayer you got going on.. But lookie here,, That same job,,,, I could have done with my 150 AST and you would have not even got setup and ready. Hydrolics are Junk and rigs breakdown???? Hey anyway dude I'll put my work up against yours anyday.. and you would be a sore wore out puppy whipped nanny goat tring to keep up.. Quality??? I can set the pace and the quality .. You just won't beable to match.. and oh yeah while I am at it.. You have to match my price as well.. think your tough enough or are you just a big titty baby?? I ain't upset by the way.. and I am not just talking.. I am just telling the truth..


----------



## wallman

*Not again ?*



2buckcanuck said:


> Why can you not defend yourself or your contraption you invented, without name calling.


Are you try n to swing at me again? thought we were good....This Meat jockie started in on me!!!!


----------



## wallman

*Nice pissin match...*



betterdrywall said:


> Wow i did not catch this one. but now I did.. Listen you came in here bashing pull behind rigs.. Yes go back and re-read your own words. Dipchit!. And I will put My 1250 graco up against that POS so called sprayer you got going on.. But lookie here,, That same job,,,, I could have done with my 150 AST and you would have not even got setup and ready. Hydrolics are Junk and rigs breakdown???? Hey anyway dude I'll put my work up against yours anyday.. and you would be a sore wore out puppy whipped nanny goat tring to keep up.. Quality??? I can set the pace and the quality .. You just won't beable to match.. and oh yeah while I am at it.. You have to match my price as well.. think your tough enough or are you just a big titty baby?? I ain't upset by the way.. and I am not just talking.. I am just telling the truth..


Yes you are the" Betterdrywall " Guy...I have Been Fakin it for 26 yrs. I don't know shizz!!! But what I do know is When I get my hands Dirty Bitch,I make a minimum of $ 125 an Hour... :whistling2oes that match your Price!!! Have fun with your stator and quit runnin your gator... ( that's your mouth) :thumbup: (o)Y(o) LOOKIE there!!!!


----------



## betterdrywall

Your a slacker wallman,, and your the one tring to sell a POS product. Your Flambouancy is getting old and it was old the minute you first posted on this thread. I look at your product the same way I do with those on the infomercials, slicer dicers exctra,,, You have to understand ,, You bash equipment while tring to push yours and your going to get slammed. especially since your toy is a serious POS. not my fault you wanna sell it here. And on another note while I am at it,, I don't have to use texture to cover up bad walls and cielings.. I just do it right and make it nice. and 125 an hour?? Think you need to get a better setup to make that kind of money. maybe a AST rig like I have. and a graco that will produce a quality texture finish. and you may need to take some lessons on how to properly finish drywall as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

wallman said:


> Are you try n to swing at me again? thought we were good....This Meat jockie started in on me!!!!


No were good
Should of said the Mods might ban you if you use insults,(site rules) then I/we could miss out on a good argument.....I mean debate:whistling2:


----------



## raven

I have a texture sprayer that might be a 1250 thats in great condition. will sell for half price $500


----------



## siddle

Which one is that? I would be interested. Thank you in advance.


----------



## drywallmike08

betterdrywall said:


> Wow i did not catch this one. but now I did.. Listen you came in here bashing pull behind rigs.. Yes go back and re-read your own words. Dipchit!. And I will put My 1250 graco up against that POS so called sprayer you got going on.. But lookie here,, That same job,,,, I could have done with my 150 AST and you would have not even got setup and ready. Hydrolics are Junk and rigs breakdown???? Hey anyway dude I'll put my work up against yours anyday.. and you would be a sore wore out puppy whipped nanny goat tring to keep up.. Quality??? I can set the pace and the quality .. You just won't beable to match.. and oh yeah while I am at it.. You have to match my price as well.. think your tough enough or are you just a big titty baby?? I ain't upset by the way.. and I am not just talking.. I am just telling the truth..


 anyone trying to say that co2 thing can keep up with our AST rigs are nuts and shouldnt be givin a second thought . a 25 horse power motor a 35 cfm compressor and 270 gallons mixed and ready to go . i'd like to see them try !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudshark

*Hopper*

What do you think of this one? The duoflex compressor with Marshaltown hopper?

http://www.alstapingtools.com/duoflexcompressorwithsharpshooterihoppergun.aspx

It is a lot less money than the Graco and seems to work fine for most applications.


----------



## chris

*anti pump*

Had no luck with anything with pump. 1000 hrs pump life... so I guess would only last 2 yrs tops :blink: hopper and good compressor and long skinny hose works best for me Its so nice to run thru with nothing but hpper and lite hose to maneuver with .Those spray machines are bulky,heavy.and face it they are a huge pain in ass.


----------



## wallman

*You Missed the Boat Also...*



drywallmike08 said:


> anyone trying to say that co2 thing can keep up with our AST rigs are nuts and shouldnt be givin a second thought . a 25 horse power motor a 35 cfm compressor and 270 gallons mixed and ready to go . i'd like to see them try !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow you And your buddy have lost it.... this was about a portable sprayer !!! that spray's just like a big rig... i.e Consistant pattern type!!! Not high volume like a big rig....OK !! :whistling2: P.s I never Came on this site to be anyone's Hero....


----------



## wallman

*Your WFO*



betterdrywall said:


> Your a slacker wallman,, and your the one tring to sell a POS product. Your Flambouancy is getting old and it was old the minute you first posted on this thread. I look at your product the same way I do with those on the infomercials, slicer dicers exctra,,, You have to understand ,, You bash equipment while tring to push yours and your going to get slammed. especially since your toy is a serious POS. not my fault you wanna sell it here. And on another note while I am at it,, I don't have to use texture to cover up bad walls and cielings.. I just do it right and make it nice. and 125 an hour?? Think you need to get a better setup to make that kind of money. maybe a AST rig like I have. and a graco that will produce a quality texture finish. and you may need to take some lessons on how to properly finish drywall as well.


Hey that hole in your pocket doe's work well for you.... keep strokin your ego.i looked back threw and I don't think I talked about any equipment brand names...? I like pos.. Professional Operating Sprayers... NICE:thumbup: Look's like you have been doing all the Bashing... must be that new construction aggressive Attitude??? I luv ur WizzDumb... Remember this, work smarter, not harder... A strong mind is better than a weak back!!! :thumbsup: P.S Never ASSUME!!! what you Don't know Think you should call your self " GreatGypsumGooRoo "


----------



## siddle

Mudshark said:


> What do you think of this one? The duoflex compressor with Marshaltown hopper?
> 
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/duoflexcompressorwithsharpshooterihoppergun.aspx
> 
> It is a lot less money than the Graco and seems to work fine for most applications.


How long is the Warranty period? Checked the link. Thats a good deal.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

wallman said:


> Yes you are the" Betterdrywall " Guy...I have Been Fakin it for 26 yrs. I don't know shizz!!! But what I do know is When I get my hands Dirty Bitch,I make a minimum of $ 125 an Hour... :whistling2oes that match your Price!!! Have fun with your stator and quit runnin your gator... ( that's your mouth) :thumbup: (o)Y(o) LOOKIE there!!!!


Whats your take home after that $125per/hour after all your labor and overhead. taxes, blah blah blah.

Yes we all know any sprayrig will outdo any grayco mini sprayer. I OWN BOTH...... 



MYMINISPRAYERSUCKSBALLS:202020202 said:


> _Wow i did not catch this one. but now I did.. Listen you came in here bashing pull behind rigs.. Yes go back and re-read your own words. Dipchit!. And I will put My 1250 graco up against that POS so called sprayer you got going on.. But lookie here,, That same job,,,, I could have done with my 150 AST and you would have not even got setup and ready. Hydrolics are Junk and rigs breakdown???? Hey anyway dude I'll put my work up against yours anyday.. and you would be a sore wore out puppy whipped nanny goat tring to keep up.. Quality??? I can set the pace and the quality .. You just won't beable to match.. and oh yeah while I am at it.. You have to match my price as well.. think your tough enough or are you just a big titty baby?? I ain't upset by the way.. and I am not just talking.. I am just telling the truth.._


_

*I could guarantee that any man with a spray rig will pump out 50 times more work in a day, then someone using a grayco machine. Nothing beats having to mix up 15 buckets worth of mud for every brand new 150 lbs house to spray. I like mixing up my 250 gallons ALL AT ONCE, knockdown on one side of the tank and orange peel on the other. I assure you, i myself, can get a hose inside of a house if i were right at the garage (10 feet away really), in a matter of 3 minutes and be spraying out of my nice pull behind spray rig, assuming the home were all masked off and ready to go.*

i love how people with graycos try to compare themselves with people that use spray rigs. I have had so many clients ask if i am going to come in with a "grayco" portable and they have a look of relief on their face when i tell them NO. i have a pull behind spray rig. They say, good, because the last person used one of those portables and the job looked like crap.............i hear that about once a week.

_


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

This pissing contest is making my penis hurt by the way. Havent seen a debate like this go this long for god, at least a week.


----------



## wallman

*my finger's are sore*



The_Texture_Guy said:


> This pissing contest is making my penis hurt by the way. Havent seen a debate like this go this long for god, at least a week.


I hear you on that... I think he sell's " ast spray rig's "hope you have one or you might catch some heat... But right you are, from a high volume stand point you can't beat a pull behind spray rig!! and nothing can hang with that:thumbup: and for sure most portable's are junk...unless you have found a good one that work's like a professional sprayer should.. i.e. consistant quality pattern like a pull behind.A good machine cost good money!! i'm sure you know that... Hope none of this pisses you off ? But i'm sure someone else might chime in...:whistling2: P.s. I see alot of anger on this site ? and no matter what you say someone has a better answer! or a stone to throw...


----------



## smisner50s

wallman said:


> I hear you on that... I think he sell's " ast spray rig's "hope you have one or you might catch some heat... But right you are, from a high volume stand point you can't beat a pull behind spray rig!! and nothing can hang with that:thumbup: and for sure most portable's are junk...unless you have found a good one that work's like a professional sprayer should.. i.e. consistant quality pattern like a pull behind.A good machine cost good money!! i'm sure you know that... Hope none of this pisses you off ? But i'm sure someone else might chime in...:whistling2: P.s. I see alot of anger on this site ? and no matter what you say someone has a better answer! or a stone to throw...


A good operator can spray with anything and make a good finished product..period


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## wallman

*Gotcha... ?*



smisner50s said:


> A good operator can spray with anything and make a good finished product..period


1 Bucket texture mud.... 1 m-80 Firecracker....Run like Hell for 20 seconds... Wipe down As Able... Ha ,Yes !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wallman

*Amen Bro....*



Mudslinger said:


> LOL I thought this thread was about portable units. I can't for the life of me figure out how to get my spray truck into an elevator when working on condo remodels. If the unit is on the backside they usually frown on driving on the grass, through a flower bed, and pulling my dirty spray hose up the side of their building.


Well said Mudslinger.... You hit the nail Right on the Head!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall

Really the thread is about protable spray rigs? and Your actually tring to compainr your POS with a pullbehind ? First off you can't get a pattern like a pullbehind rig. I watched your vid . For a protable for small jobs you can't beat a graco . And another thing Your the one comeing in here Spaming your,,,, well whatever the hell you want to call the POS . And trash talking . I'll keep my AST and Graco. btw ,, how many of those rigs have you sold lately??? proably not enought to make your rent payment right?


----------



## igorson

betterdrywall said:


> Really the thread is about protable spray rigs? and Your actually tring to compainr your POS with a pullbehind ? First off you can't get a pattern like a pullbehind rig. I watched your vid . For a protable for small jobs you can't beat a graco . And another thing Your the one comeing in here Spaming your,,,, well whatever the hell you want to call the POS . And trash talking . I'll keep my AST and Graco. btw ,, how many of those rigs have you sold lately??? proably not enought to make your rent payment right?


What Graco do you have? Just interesting what do you spray popcorn, knockdown most with that? And what is good and bad with that.
Thank You!
http://1drywall.com/services.htm


----------



## wallman

*World's Biggest Dumb ass...*



betterdrywall said:


> Really the thread is about protable spray rigs? and Your actually tring to compainr your POS with a pullbehind ? First off you can't get a pattern like a pullbehind rig. I watched your vid . For a protable for small jobs you can't beat a graco . And another thing Your the one comeing in here Spaming your,,,, well whatever the hell you want to call the POS . And trash talking . I'll keep my AST and Graco. btw ,, how many of those rigs have you sold lately??? proably not enought to make your rent payment right?


Ok , once or twice... but ten times over the same stupid shizzz. I See you must have to much dust on the Brain!!! They say you can fix ugly, But you can't cure Dumb Ass... Seem That you know Every thing About Me Huh?? Well Get this When you Become Successful... you don't Pay Rent!! and if you have done well you don't even Have a Mortgage... :whistling2: Just Because you are a looser Don't hate Other's, And I can Bet I have a Tool In The Van with more on the job Time Than YOU....:thumbsup: I'm Done with you Boy!!!


----------



## moore

I'm sure glad I don't have a spray machine.:blink:
thou,,,, Learning a lot about them on this thread .


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> I'm sure glad I don't have a spray machine.:blink:
> thou,,,, Learning a lot about them on this thread .


 here is my sprayer 11 years old rtx 1000..still going strong


----------



## 2buckcanuck

smisner50s said:


> here is my sprayer 11 years old rtx 1000..still going strong


That's the type of machine I would want, If I were to get one, How much $$$ do you think they are.

And here's some pic's on our last job we did, the machine was sorta like yours, we rented it from home depot .the one on the left I did (10 ft high), the one on the right 2buckjr (7-6 high), and he sprayed a lot of mud on. which lead to a argument, he said his looked better. While I tried explaining a box of mud per 10 x 10 room is not cost effective:blink:


----------



## Mudstar

I have one thing to say about you method 2buck

Too much................................................................................................................................................................mud


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudstar said:


> I have one thing to say about you method 2buck
> 
> Too much................................................................................................................................................................mud


Just so you know mudstar, since you haven't been here for awhile, there are now two 2bucks  (sorry)

The kid the works for me signed up on here as 2buckjr,,,,very original 

So 2buck (me on left)..........2buckjr (idiot on right)


----------



## mudslingr

2buckcanuck said:


> he said his looked better. While I tried explaining a box of mud per 10 x 10 room is not cost effective:blink:


This may be true but I like the look of his better. Always liked that kind of look myself.
Nice job 2buckjr !:thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts

mudslingr said:


> This may be true but I like the look of his better. Always liked that kind of look myself.
> Nice job 2buckjr !:thumbup:


I agree with Jr's also , I do not like a light knockdown so light that when you paint over it, it disappears. I don't think a box per 10 x10 room is out of the question. Cost effective to some I suppose but I have learned not to skimp, it takes what it takes all that material should be added into your cost. It is kinda like adding only 1 gallon of gas to your work truck and expecting it to go twice the miles just because you don't want to buy the extra gas it don't always work that way.


----------



## rhardman

silverstilts said:


> I agree with Jr's also , I do not like a light knockdown so light that when you paint over it, it disappears. I don't think a box per 10 x10 room is out of the question. Cost effective to some I suppose but I have learned not to skimp, it takes what it takes all that material should be added into your cost. It is kinda like adding only 1 gallon of gas to your work truck and expecting it to go twice the miles just because you don't want to buy the extra gas it don't always work that way.


I don't know...there's just something that makes me respect any guy that will pull a few pennies out his pocket to do what he thinks best...:thumbup: I like the full texture too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> I agree with Jr's also , I do not like a light knockdown so light that when you paint over it, it disappears. I don't think a box per 10 x10 room is out of the question. Cost effective to some I suppose but I have learned not to skimp, it takes what it takes all that material should be added into your cost. It is kinda like adding only 1 gallon of gas to your work truck and expecting it to go twice the miles just because you don't want to buy the extra gas it don't always work that way.


Quick,,,,shut this thread down before 2buckjr reads these comments of praise 


Paint over it ??????


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> Quick,,,,shut this thread down before 2buckjr reads these comments of praise
> 
> 
> Paint over it ??????


 It bothers me too when one of my workers gets more credit than I do, but then again that must mean that I have them trained right so the credit goes back to me.....:thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall

Nice Looking texture coming from a easy to operate small protable texture rig. Great Job 2buckjr,, P.S. Aint ya glad you did not have to lug around a compressor to spray with? Makes life easy.


----------



## Workaholic

silverstilts said:


> Cost effective to some I suppose but I have learned not to skimp, it takes what it takes all that material should be added into your cost.


That is the way I see it too. :thumbup:
Let the job pay for materials, to many people out there are eating the cost of business to just so they can say they are working, fvck that!


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> Quick,,,,shut this thread down before 2buckjr reads these comments of praise
> 
> 
> Paint over it ??????


 Of course you prime and paint over it. You are telling me that this is not done to your knock down? I know some prime before knockdown which is mute. If you were to do a knockdown on walls would you just leave it without primmer and paint? I don't think so. Priming ceilings before knockdown is just plain stupid, why would you do that also? That would be like priming a wall before you tape and finish it. Besides all the talk about how mud has a tendency to bubble over paint when doing repair work don't ya think priming a ceiling can have the same results, if doing a heavier knockdown. So 2buck what is your process to doing a knockdown ceiling?


----------



## The_Texture_Guy

Mudslinger said:


> LOL I thought this thread was about portable units. I can't for the life of me figure out how to get my spray truck into an elevator when working on condo remodels. If the unit is on the backside they usually frown on driving on the grass, through a flower bed, and pulling my dirty spray hose up the side of their building.


I think the title of the thread is "what texture sprayer you suggest" so therefore it sounds kind of open to me. i have 300 feet of hose so i can usually go in most spots, however. i have seen some portables that have the same type of hydrolic pump that work off of air pressure, so you have to either buy the pre mixed mud that i have seen a particular company make here in florida and it smells real bad. You hook it up to a high power air compressor of course and not a small pancake. this is honestly the best machine.

With regards to people saying a good sprayman can match anything with any machine. yes they should however, based on the laws of physics, its not possible. You can not push out the thick mud and get a decent job that a high powered pull behind rig can do. As i have stated, i own all types of machines and i have NEVER EVER been able to properly match textures unless i use my spray rig, that is of course unless the i want my texture to look like the crap that is already on the ceiling, then i will use a hopper!

2bucks texture looks "ok" to me. but its still not the consistency and eveness you get from a spray rig. i can't tell what the first picture is though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> Of course you prime and paint over it. You are telling me that this is not done to your knock down? I know some prime before knockdown which is mute. If you were to do a knockdown on walls would you just leave it without primmer and paint? I don't think so. Priming ceilings before knockdown is just plain stupid, why would you do that also? That would be like priming a wall before you tape and finish it. Besides all the talk about how mud has a tendency to bubble over paint when doing repair work don't ya think priming a ceiling can have the same results, if doing a heavier knockdown. So 2buck what is your process to doing a knockdown ceiling?


My process is the same as anyone else here north of the boarder (I mean south east of you).
So it's not a me specific thing, Here, we have guys who specifically spray all the time for the drywall companies. here is some of the reasons why??

Scheduling the spray is done through the DWC, were always pushed (us tapers) to get houses done for the spray guy to get in, not the painter. So there's no waiting for the painter or less scheduling conflicts for the builder.

painters are too expensive, weather it's before they paint before or after the spray. the painters also cry the blues if they half to paint over something rough, they demand too much money. So think how much money the builders save eliminating greedy painters from doing ceilings.

The #1 reason why they paint 1st is, when knocking down the spray when not painted, is the pattern will change over top of the joints. It wipes out wider on the joints and butts, and not as wide on the non joint areas. Which has lead to H.O. b1tching about seeing the joints or the pattern not being the same or equal. Ive seen it too, very easy for a PROFESSIONAL:yes: to notice that.

They say it gives the spray a 3D effect, there's 2 types of white blending together, gives it a better looking depth. To me it looks cheesy when painted, just don't look as good, hard to explain. There are H.O. who have painted over the KN years later, seen the difference, and request for a re do.

You can also paint the ceiling a wild colour, lets just say black for the "F" of it, then spray over it. Giving it a different look again.

I will try to post a pic of our regular spray guys work one day, they do it every day, they have it down to a science, 

Also they use the spray mud from the box, mixed real runny from what I have seen, and they LIKE , knock it down eh' !!!! so no bubbles:yes:
Orange peel and popcorn a different story, but I got to get to work so......

So who's calling who stupid

Are we aloud to poke and make fun at mods, or just people from Minnesota:blink::jester:


----------



## silverstilts

2buckcanuck said:


> My process is the same as anyone else here north of the boarder (I mean south east of you).
> So it's not a me specific thing, Here, we have guys who specifically spray all the time for the drywall companies. here is some of the reasons why??
> 
> Scheduling the spray is done through the DWC, were always pushed (us tapers) to get houses done for the spray guy to get in, not the painter. So there's no waiting for the painter or less scheduling conflicts for the builder.
> 
> painters are too expensive, weather it's before they paint before or after the spray. the painters also cry the blues if they half to paint over something rough, they demand too much money. So think how much money the builders save eliminating greedy painters from doing ceilings.
> 
> The #1 reason why they paint 1st is, when knocking down the spray when not painted, is the pattern will change over top of the joints. It wipes out wider on the joints and butts, and not as wide on the non joint areas. Which has lead to H.O. b1tching about seeing the joints or the pattern not being the same or equal. Ive seen it too, very easy for a PROFESSIONAL:yes: to notice that.
> 
> They say it gives the spray a 3D effect, there's 2 types of white blending together, gives it a better looking depth. To me it looks cheesy when painted, just don't look as good, hard to explain. There are H.O. who have painted over the KN years later, seen the difference, and request for a re do.
> 
> You can also paint the ceiling a wild colour, lets just say black for the "F" of it, then spray over it. Giving it a different look again.
> 
> I will try to post a pic of our regular spray guys work one day, they do it every day, they have it down to a science,
> 
> Also they use the spray mud from the box, mixed real runny from what I have seen, and they LIKE , knock it down eh' !!!! so no bubbles:yes:
> Orange peel and popcorn a different story, but I got to get to work so......
> 
> So who's calling who stupid
> 
> Are we aloud to poke and make fun at mods, or just people from Minnesota:blink::jester:


 I really don't believe that wiping out over any seams would change the pattern, not unless they are humped out or something but , like I said do they not prime and paint the walls after a knockdown so whats the difference on ceilings? Don't make any sense and yes it is stupid especially if the painter does not like painting anything rough.. Are the painters saying that knockdown is the only rough thing that they paint? Let them bitch and do the job right. I would like to know how may other sprayers or tapers see their knockdown not painted. I know what you mean by the 3-d effect but when this is done there usally is 2 distinct different colors. And yes you can poke all you want or take any jabs because I know it is only given out in a harmless way and no offence will be taken...


----------



## mudslingr

silverstilts said:


> I would like to know how may other sprayers or tapers see their knockdown not painted.


I have never seen knockdown or regular texture painted after being applied in Ontario. Like 2buck said, that just doesn't happen around here. But I have seen homeowners who have done it themselves years later.
In the States I've seen it many times. It's a regional thing I guess.
It is a lot easier scraping it off for a re-do down the road if required. I prefer it that way myself and the look is good in my opinion.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## silverstilts

Mudslinger said:


> USG pre-mixed mud used to be horrible for showing a difference between sheetrock, and mud on knockdowns. Their unaggregated is better, but not perfect. The only way to get rid of it was to do a fog coat. Priming before knockdown works, but I have mud on the truck and its cheaper then the primer I use. Now days we only spray Perfect Spray EM, or Perfect Spray Walls and Ceilings(this is some ultra white mud if left unpainted).


I can understand the principle completely by doing the fogging prior to knockdown, and also where they do not prime and paint for a finish to knockdown also. It is the same as texturing with popcorn texture it was usally never painted after sprayed on. I guess in our area there is never a question to the prime and paint it is just done. I have fogged in ceilings before knockdown just to see what the outcome would be and sure it is a more uniform look before paint but whats the use of spending the extra time if it is going to be painted? Now if it wasn't going to be painted I'm sure I would go through the extra process. So Mudslinger are you saying that is a trend down in mini-hopeless of not painting ceilings? I guess things have changed since I worked that area 30 years ago.


----------



## silverstilts

Even with the product Perfect Spray EM & Perfect Spray walls & ceilings the manufacture states it is not a finished surface but needs to be painted.


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## wallman

*Just My 2 cents...*



silverstilts said:


> Even with the product Perfect Spray EM & Perfect Spray walls & ceilings the manufacture states it is not a finished surface but needs to be painted.


Here in florida were i am.. single knockdown gets paint, 2 coat knockdown no paint... 1st coat base fog, 2nd coat knockdown texture... we know, all drywall Products should be sealed with paint. If You Read the Directions on a bucket of mud it say's sand Between Coats...Ha, I sure don't Do you ? Guess It Depends were your at and what your area is Doin for finish Prouduct:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> Even with the product Perfect Spray EM & Perfect Spray walls & ceilings the manufacture states it is not a finished surface but needs to be painted.


do you obey the amount of water you add to you mud, or do you obey the manufactures specs on that too:whistling2:

Was talking to a spray guy today, stated the same reasons why they paint 1st from my previous post. The spray product is Georgia Pacific texture mud that he uses http://www.gp.com/build/BPContent.aspx?elementId=10429&repository=bp
there was nothing on the box about painting afterwords, But the spray guy (Mike) ASSUMES there's paint already in it. It's a really pure white, and it is a b1tch to sand. They don't paint for orange peel and they use any cheap mud they can get their hands on for that.

but his 1st comment back at me when I asked why paint 1st, he stated "b/c thats what the builder wants" and their the ones paying us so....


----------



## siddle

Mudshark said:


> What do you think of this one? The duoflex compressor with Marshaltown hopper?
> 
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/duoflexcompressorwithsharpshooterihoppergun.aspx
> 
> It is a lot less money than the Graco and seems to work fine for most applications.


Does Marshalltown is offering any discounts for this product? Seems the price is little bit on the higher side.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

*Texture*

I just bought a 2hp compressor for a hundybuck and a Hopper, but was lucky to not have to match a supertexmasterdude and his High Volosity Intensity Sprayer


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

*scfm*



siddle said:


> Does Marshalltown is offering any discounts for this product? Seems the price is little bit on the higher side.


Better rate with a Right scfm small compressor and hopper, throw a govenor (reducer valve to highten the scfm if ya want


----------



## igorson

Cratter said:


> For small jobs, you can't go wrong with a Graco 1250, its about half the cost and weight of the 1500.


 Hey I actually bought Graco 1250 and use it for all kind of ceiling textures all the time. It works perfect with the right consistency of water and mud. Excellent for small jobs like basements. 
http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


----------



## Justa Hick

If your trying to match and patch existing work then the old hopper is the most versitle and controlable. It is not the machine that produces any particular look. It is you and how you;

Mix the mud.
Thickness of mud
Amount and pressure of air.
How big or small a hole you force it all out of sprayig.
How much you hold the trigger back from the hoppers hole itself.
Your movement of spraying.

A larger machine, one fed by hose can;

be hard to control flow.
be limiting in the gun settings and ease of control.
pulse like crazy on small patchs

If it was sprayed originaly, the hopper can match it. It is up to you to learn how to use it. Hate to be a bit rude but if you cant do it with a hopper, then a machine of any type isn't going to help you get good.





igorson said:


> I need small texture sprayer for mostly small job not sure which one is good for that. The problem is i have to match texture in my job and i need really good sprayer where i can adjust things to match existing ceilings. So i am just interesting if someone can suggest me what brand to buy and where?
> 
> http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


----------



## igorson

Hey Body, u live not too far. So if you are interested in subcontracting call me we can work something out.:thumbup:


----------



## 3rdgen

I own a spray king 200 skid mounted in a 7x16 inclosed trailer that is insulated and heated for working in the cold weather here. My big rig recently broke down so I bought a slightly used Graco gtx 2000 with the gas powered honda compressor off craigs list. All I can say is that I always looked at these portables as a joke. I bought this for a back up machine and have found my self using it way more than my tow behind. For one soon as there is a couple of feet of snow on the ground that tow behind get really hard to move around. The graco I bought has the siphon hose so to get consistency I cut the top off of a 55 gallon plastic barrel and can mix 40 gallons in one batch. Basically what I am saying is what I thought was a joke of a machine has impressed me but dont get me wrong you wont catch me getting rid of my tow behind.


----------



## igorson

3rdgen said:


> I own a spray king 200 skid mounted in a 7x16 inclosed trailer that is insulated and heated for working in the cold weather here. My big rig recently broke down so I bought a slightly used Graco gtx 2000 with the gas powered honda compressor off craigs list. All I can say is that I always looked at these portables as a joke. I bought this for a back up machine and have found my self using it way more than my tow behind. For one soon as there is a couple of feet of snow on the ground that tow behind get really hard to move around. The graco I bought has the siphon hose so to get consistency I cut the top off of a 55 gallon plastic barrel and can mix 40 gallons in one batch. Basically what I am saying is what I thought was a joke of a machine has impressed me but dont get me wrong you wont catch me getting rid of my tow behind.


 Yes body, it is a joke to compare with your monster. But i do not have that ammount spray work and my seilings spray amount fit to my sprayer, since my work is basements and remodeling.
http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


----------



## Machine

3rdgen said:


> I own a spray king 200 skid mounted in a 7x16 inclosed trailer that is insulated and heated for working in the cold weather here. My big rig recently broke down so I bought a slightly used Graco gtx 2000 with the gas powered honda compressor off craigs list. All I can say is that I always looked at these portables as a joke. I bought this for a back up machine and have found my self using it way more than my tow behind. For one soon as there is a couple of feet of snow on the ground that tow behind get really hard to move around. The graco I bought has the siphon hose so to get consistency I cut the top off of a 55 gallon plastic barrel and can mix 40 gallons in one batch. Basically what I am saying is what I thought was a joke of a machine has impressed me but dont get me wrong you wont catch me getting rid of my tow behind.


I was amazed how well the gtx 2000 sprayed when I helped a friend out. Like You said a large mixing container really helps for consistency. I have a Apla tech portable that's been going strong for about 12 yrs now. Only problem I've had is a piece of paper getting wrapped around a check ball. Wish mine could use a siphon hose from a 55 gallon drum. Never replace my big rig, but they sure have their place.


----------



## SlimPickins

igorson said:


> Yes body, it is a joke to compare with your monster. But i do not have that ammount spray work and my seilings spray amount fit to my sprayer, since my work is basements and remodeling.
> http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


Do you have a slavic accent? I can just imagine it....

Yess body, eet iss joke compare to year mahnster. Byut, I do nut haff dat amount spray werk.

I'm not trying to be rude or prejudiced, I'm just curious if my imagination matches reality on this one.




Alright then everyone, carry on with your texture spraying whizgigs and what-not....


----------



## Machine

SlimPickins said:


> Do you have a slavic accent? I can just imagine it....
> 
> Yess body, eet iss joke compare to year mahnster. Byut, I do nut haff dat amount spray werk.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or prejudiced, I'm just curious if my imagination matches reality on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then everyone, carry on with your texture spraying whizgigs and what-not....


----------



## Machine

Couldn't resist posting this one, has to be one of my favorite movies.:jester:


----------



## Machine

No disrespect here either I'm just really, really bored hanging around the family lol.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Machine said:


> No disrespect here either I'm just really, really bored hanging around the family lol.


I'm bored too, thought I could pick on Slim about his Montana accent, and found this vid, Guess they talk like Canucks, guy even says so at the end of his vid.

Except we say running shoes and shopping cart:whistling2:

Good news Slim, your normal, you can pass as a Canuck:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

Jeez 2buck - you are really bored - get a job. Starting to worry about you


----------



## SlimPickins

2buckcanuck said:


> Good news Slim, your normal, you can pass as a Canuck:thumbup:


Phew! I was really worried there for a second. :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Jeez 2buck - you are really bored - get a job. Starting to worry about you


I am bored, no work till Thursday or so, But I did get to see my grandson play Hockey for the first time:thumbup:

So this is for you Mudshark, Canada's next Wayne Gretzky.......well,maybe the next Kenny Linesman, aka "the rat":whistling2:

He's #6, likes to mouth the other players off, and whack and push them around, and his silly father gives him heck for that

But really, their so comical to watch at that age (4 and 5), if anyone can watch a tykes game, go watch, you will laugh your arse off, like I did, we lost 24 to 0.

Maybe this Video will be worth a lot of money one day


----------



## Mudshark

He is more like Stan Makita with the stick in his opponents face. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

Great video, 2Buck!!


----------



## igorson

SlimPickins said:


> Do you have a slavic accent? I can just imagine it....
> 
> Yess body, eet iss joke compare to year mahnster. Byut, I do nut haff dat amount spray werk.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or prejudiced, I'm just curious if my imagination matches reality on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then everyone, carry on with your texture spraying whizgigs and what-not....


 Your "imagination" work against you:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices

I loved the Apla Tech spray rig we had back in 99', not sure if it was a custom job by one of our guys or not,but it had the whole setup on a truck platform cart with a small table with compressor underneath. Cant find anything simular online... so it might have been custom.

Anyways, learned to spray with it, blow-and-go, this thing was a monster. I could shot 18' high with good results. We rented one of the graco's for a gym we did at Camp Penalton last year, I think my Dewalt Emglo and Wallboard hopper sprays faster :blink:


----------



## eastex1963

This one.....old school, but I love it!

?? 

Well, apparently my drag and paste isn't working. It's the Graco Professional.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hopper-Guns/GRACO-Professional-Hopper-Gun.html


----------



## cdwoodcox

eastex1963 said:


> This one.....old school, but I love it!
> 
> ??
> 
> Well, apparently my drag and paste isn't working. It's the Graco Professional.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Hopper-Guns/GRACO-Professional-Hopper-Gun.html


 I used to be able to spray a whole house no problem with a hopper like that. Now 2 rooms and I'm like BREAK.


----------



## chris

cdwoodcox said:


> I used to be able to spray a whole house no problem with a hopper like that. Now 2 rooms and I'm like BREAK.


 Yes lids can get tough,I find not filling up so full makes a difference in tiring. I still swear by the hopper and good compressor :thumbup: hard to beat


----------



## Philma Crevices

Another thing I like for lids is to have a rubber pipe coupler between hopper and gun, great for babying your shoulder as needed


----------



## Philma Crevices

Or you could always do this http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPRAY-TEX-P...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6036474779457407706

LMAO


----------



## eastex1963

Philma Crevices said:


> Another thing I like for lids is to have a rubber pipe coupler between hopper and gun, great for babying your shoulder as needed


 Yeah, I tried the rubber coupler rig.......not for me. It seemed like I was about to lose the mud and tended to use both hands more. It really tired me out. With the one above, I spray the whole house with no problems. The trigger is comfortable and it comes with 4 nozzle sizes. I only use two. The mid for most orange peels and some light knockdown and one that I drilled out for regular knockdown. Being 49 I get a little tired but not like with the old style hoppers...Goldblatt.


----------



## Philma Crevices

chris said:


> Ill take that as a compliment:thumbup: after dumping box in bucket fil rest of bucket with water[dont fill completely unless you want to make a mess]then mix . bucket should be as full as you can get it real soupythere now you know how Imix .lso I dont fill hopper completely up my arms arent that big and once again can get real messy justa lil over half you can spray faster and more effectively. there was approx. 4500 feet on 10 foot lids and rest were walls some t bar also so lots of walls only. Have used practically all portables and they all SUCK maybe if I went and bought the newest best model it may last 2 or 3 jobs before problems arise . never have problem with hopper and second to smallest tip is what i use. P.S. my orangepeel looks like a real oranges peel...if that makes any sense:whistling2:


 Old post, but this is exactly how I mix and spray :thumbsup:
Only thing you gotta be careful of when using such thin mud is if you slightly overtexture an area good chance of a bubbly look. Sprays fast as all hell as far as hoppers are concerned though, I had a graco on one job(not sure design number) and I was moving half speed compared


----------



## WIdrywaller

*Kodiak Spray Rig Set-Up*

I have a new Kodiak M2 with two complete hose sets (1 drywall/1 plaster) that I am looking to sell, It's a steal at $2,500.00 if anyone is looking for one. I also have the complete set of the AST texture tips and gun that are included for this price.


----------



## Mrdrywall

*My rig*

I have a 200 hd spray king split tank.100/100 one side set for knockdown the other side I have set up for knockdown,level 5 finish,and orange peel. I also have a graco 230 mounted to the toung of trailer . and the pickup tube is mounted to my pump flush out on second side . This works well for me when spraying any thing over 4 stories high. The 1/2 inch hose and piston pump on the graco makes life easer. Also when doing popcorn removal I use it to spray a thinned down mud mix on ceilings instead of water. And I have found I have less mess and less paint pealing when tape and visqueen are taken down. Will post pics if anyone cares!


----------



## Tim0282

I care! :thumbsup: Love pictures!


----------



## Mudslinger

Mrdrywall said:


> I have a 200 hd spray king split tank.100/100 one side set for knockdown the other side I have set up for knockdown,level 5 finish,and orange peel. I also have a graco 230 mounted to the toung of trailer . and the pickup tube is mounted to my pump flush out on second side . This works well for me when spraying any thing over 4 stories high. The 1/2 inch hose and piston pump on the graco makes life easer. Also when doing popcorn removal I use it to spray a thinned down mud mix on ceilings instead of water. And I have found I have less mess and less paint pealing when tape and visqueen are taken down. Will post pics if anyone cares!


Sounds like a sweet setup, some pics wouls be awesome :thumbup:.


----------



## Mrdrywall

*spray rig pics*

sorry tried to post pics this is what i got





Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## Mrdrywall

I spray texture every day if you want to be able to match what the big rigs do. With portability thickness and ease of use. Hands down the kodiak sprayer.


----------



## Mudslinger

Mrdrywall said:


> sorry tried to post pics this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


Here you go Mrdrywall, nice rig:thumbup:.


----------



## Mrdrywall

Thank you for posting my pics Mudslinger. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. But anyway I've had this rig for about 11 years. It remained unchanged untill about a year ago. Now spray life is so much easier. Replaced the engine. 2 mo ago. Old one blew up with a garage left to spray.(that was a bad day)With a 25 hp kohler. Just rebuilt the rol-air k50 myself. Had never done it before. But didn't want my rig sitting in a shop for a week. Took me 2 hrs. The extra hose racks really simplify things for doing patch work. And didn't plan it when I had them added. But I can lay 4 compleat sets of scaffolding on top. As I found out a few weeks ago. And with the added axel. weight is not a issue.


----------



## Mudslinger

Mrdrywall said:


> Thank you for posting my pics Mudslinger. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. But anyway I've had this rig for about 11 years. It remained unchanged untill about a year ago. Now spray life is so much easier. Replaced the engine. 2 mo ago. Old one blew up with a garage left to spray.(that was a bad day)With a 25 hp kohler. Just rebuilt the rol-air k50 myself. Had never done it before. But didn't want my rig sitting in a shop for a week. Took me 2 hrs. The extra hose racks really simplify things for doing patch work. And didn't plan it when I had them added. But I can lay 4 compleat sets of scaffolding on top. As I found out a few weeks ago. And with the added axel. weight is not a issue.


Not a problem, the pics were just to big and needed to be resized. Like I said nice setup, wish mine had the k50 on it. I just put a new k35 on mine about a year ago. Does the job, but its always nice to have more air:yes:.


----------



## Mrdrywall

so what happened to the k50


----------



## Mudslinger

Mine never had one, just wish it did. What kind of gun are you using on your rig? I've been using the stock spray king pole guns, but keep thinking of switching over to a Binks for knockdown.


----------



## Mudslinger

I used to have pics of my spray truck on here, but here it is again.


----------



## saskataper

This is my texture setup. I don't do a lot of texture, mostly water damage repair or small Renos so this is perfect. I can load up the enforcer at home with enough to do about 400 sqft and the compressor is a ridgid twin stack that has a twin tank it hooks onto. I can carry the whole setup in one trip. The only beef with the enforcer is the way you fill it with the pump you have to clamp a hose to the box filler then unscrew the cap on the top of the gun and force the hose onto the threads, I want to see if I can get a check valve put on the gun like on the bazookas.


----------



## Mrdrywall

Mudslinger said:


> Mine never had one, just wish it did. What kind of gun are you using on your rig? I've been using the stock spray king pole guns, but keep thinking of switching over to a Binks for knockdown.


whll aroud here we mostly use just the binks head. and make our own pole guns to hook it to. for knockdown . for orange peel,and everything else we use the valcano tips. also on scd 40 pvc pipe


----------



## Mrdrywall

saskataper said:


> This is my texture setup. I don't do a lot of texture, mostly water damage repair or small Renos so this is perfect. I can load up the enforcer at home with enough to do about 400 sqft and the compressor is a ridgid twin stack that has a twin tank it hooks onto. I can carry the whole setup in one trip. The only beef with the enforcer is the way you fill it with the pump you have to clamp a hose to the box filler then unscrew the cap on the top of the gun and force the hose onto the threads, I want to see if I can get a check valve put on the gun like on the bazookas.


wow 400 sqft. never thought it would carry that much.thats about what i spray now adays with my big rig.lol


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> Mine never had one, just wish it did. What kind of gun are you using on your rig? I've been using the stock spray king pole guns, but keep thinking of switching over to a Binks for knockdown.


So did you make the jump over to the Binks gun? I've been thinking about trying one for a while now. They are just so expensive that it has held me back. I figure if I buy it and don't like it, it will become another expensive useless tool on the shelf. I was looking at getting the 7E2. Not real sure as to what tip sizes and all that stuff people are using to spray knockdown and op with the Binks though. I have never sprayed with one before.

We still run Spray King Mixer Nozzles on both of our rigs. Does the job just fine, but always curious to see if their might be something better out there.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> So did you make the jump over to the Binks gun? I've been thinking about trying one for a while now. They are just so expensive that it has held me back. I figure if I buy it and don't like it, it will become another expensive useless tool on the shelf. I was looking at getting the 7E2. Not real sure as to what tip sizes and all that stuff people are using to spray knockdown and op with the Binks though. I have never sprayed with one before.
> 
> We still run Spray King Mixer Nozzles on both of our rigs. Does the job just fine, but always curious to see if their might be something better out there.


A relative gave me a Titan speeflo pole gun used on a 15: powertex pump. It has a fluid nozzle like a binks so I've been trying that out. I didn't like the length so I shortened it up. I like the fact you can't plug your air holes when spraying knockdown without the tip, but I still really like the look of my spray king pole guns. I hear you the binks guns get expensive. I like the look of the PSI Pumping Spraz-All gun. I think they use Binks tips, and you wouldn't have all the moving parts to wear out.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> A relative gave me a Titan speeflo pole gun used on a 15: powertex pump. It has a fluid nozzle like a binks so I've been trying that out. I didn't like the length so I shortened it up. I like the fact you can't plug your air holes when spraying knockdown without the tip, but I still really like the look of my spray king pole guns. I hear you the binks guns get expensive. I like the look of the PSI Pumping Spraz-All gun. I think they use Binks tips, and you wouldn't have all the moving parts to wear out.



Interesting. That tip clog is a real pain in the a$$! That is the main reason I'm looking at the Binks. Be nice to have a good pattern and never have to pull out the tip to clean the air holes. Yeah the spray king pole guns spray a beautiful pattern and do a heck of a job minus the air hole clog. Same with the Spray Force and AST. The AST ones we have we cross-threaded and stripped the cap after 2 uses and scrapped them--the threads are so sharp that they pinch very easily if not careful.

I came across those PSI guns a while back and called them up. Ended up talking to one of their people for a while about Spray Foam rigs and and never got a price on one the guns. Seems like they build one hell of a Foam rig if that's your thing.

The other option I've been considering is this:

http://texture.sprayrig.com/product_p/7e2_flex_assy_elec.htm

Best of both worlds. Be pretty easy to build a copy of that but I'd rather just buy it and not mess with it. Benefit to that is you can run AST's Internal Mix tips and use it as a regular pole gun. I could stick it on my Spray King 300 Dual Tank 100 gallon side as it doesn't get used much and justify the purchase.


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Interesting. That tip clog is a real pain in the a$$! That is the main reason I'm looking at the Binks. Be nice to have a good pattern and never have to pull out the tip to clean the air holes. Yeah the spray king pole guns spray a beautiful pattern and do a heck of a job minus the air hole clog. Same with the Spray Force and AST. The AST ones we have we cross-threaded and stripped the cap after 2 uses and scrapped them--the threads are so sharp that they pinch very easily if not careful.
> 
> I came across those PSI guns a while back and called them up. Ended up talking to one of their people for a while about Spray Foam rigs and and never got a price on one the guns. Seems like they build one hell of a Foam rig if that's your thing.
> 
> The other option I've been considering is this:
> 
> http://texture.sprayrig.com/product_p/7e2_flex_assy_elec.htm
> 
> Best of both worlds. Be pretty easy to build a copy of that but I'd rather just buy it and not mess with it. Benefit to that is you can run AST's Internal Mix tips and use it as a regular pole gun. I could stick it on my Spray King 300 Dual Tank 100 gallon side as it doesn't get used much and justify the purchase.


The price on that flex head gun with the Binks head is hard to beat, I've thought of it myself. I remember you saying that the AST pole gun cross-threaded on you, that would really suck.

Those PSI foam rigs seem like the way to go. I bought my sprayer from a foamer, and have been intersted in it since seeing the money that guy had lol. Don't know who put this rig together, but it uses a pump like PSI. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/3178936573.html Old dirty and used, but the price is so cheap it makes a guy think. The farm house in the pictures is hilarious, looks like they just foamed the whole outside of the house. Need more insulation, new siding , and a roof? Well hell we'll just foam the whole damn outside of the thing!


----------



## Mudslinger

Check out this gun from Benron, looks like it would work on a big rig if you have electric pump controls. Not that big of a deal to turn them on/off manually, but in some situations it would really be nice having automatic controls. Probably just a simple switch setup, being they aren't showing it. Their guns put out a pretty nice texture when you use the fine finish. I'm not sure how it would hold up to daily use, and abuse though.


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> The price on that flex head gun with the Binks head is hard to beat, I've thought of it myself. I remember you saying that the AST pole gun cross-threaded on you, that would really suck.
> 
> Those PSI foam rigs seem like the way to go. I bought my sprayer from a foamer, and have been intersted in it since seeing the money that guy had lol. Don't know who put this rig together, but it uses a pump like PSI. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/3178936573.html Old dirty and used, but the price is so cheap it makes a guy think. The farm house in the pictures is hilarious, looks like they just foamed the whole outside of the house. Need more insulation, new siding , and a roof? Well hell we'll just foam the whole damn outside of the thing!


Yeah the head cross-threading did suck. Especially after buying the whole set of tips a $57 a piece plus the cost of the gun head. Luckily we had finished spraying when we noticed it otherwise it would have been a worse. Now they all just sit on the a shelf in the shop collecting dust. I'm thinking here pretty quick I might be making some room on the shelf next to them for a Binks 7E2. Lol

That two gun rig PSI builds is just a monster. Two 300' hoses spraying at the same time or link them together and spray one at 600'. Same here--those foam guys make a fortune. Be nice to offer the whole package--foam, hanging, and finishing. But at the same time who wants another headache? 

That rig is pretty cheap! Would make a good starter rig without a lot of cost. Wow! Never seen anything like that farm house. I guess that would take a care of the whole thing--the foamer has some balls for doing that, would have never crossed my mind!


----------



## drywallsprayer

Mudslinger said:


> Check out this gun from Benron, looks like it would work on a big rig if you have electric pump controls. Not that big of a deal to turn them on/off manually, but in some situations it would really be nice having automatic controls. Probably just a simple switch setup, being they aren't showing it. Their guns put out a pretty nice texture when you use the fine finish. I'm not sure how it would hold up to daily use, and abuse though.
> Automatic Texture Spray Gun - YouTube


That would be real nice to have automatic controls like that. Turning the stator on an off manually gets old sometimes. Our Spray Force is electric but the Spray King is air engage. One time when the Spray King was new the wrong air connection was pulled--in other words the airline was pulled off instead of the pump control line and it was a circus trying to get it back together! Made a nice mess! It just takes doing that one time to learn which air connection is which. Lol. 

It looks a little bit fragile. I'm sure we could beat the hell out of pretty quickly!


----------



## drywallsprayer

Well I bought the Binks 7E2 set up. Hooked it up today and have been spraying into the tank and am not liking what I see so far. When the pump speed is very slow it breaks up the material ok, but when you turn up the pump even a little bit it just becomes an almost solid stream with very little break up. Can't figure out why it does that. Turned up the throttle on the diesel past half way to get more rpm's to the compressor and it helps a tiny bit but not enough to make any real difference. 

The internal mix pole guns we have break up the material the same way regardless what speed the hydraulic pump is set at. This gun doesn't do that for some reason. I bought a 45SS a 46SS fluid nozzle and 1/4" and 3/8" round tips and get the same results with both fluid nozzles and the 3/8" tip. Didn't try the 1/4" tip.

Anybody that has a Binks gun ever experienced anything like this? Any idea's of what could be going on?


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallsprayer said:


> Well I bought the Binks 7E2 set up. Hooked it up today and have been spraying into the tank and am not liking what I see so far. When the pump speed is very slow it breaks up the material ok, but when you turn up the pump even a little bit it just becomes an almost solid stream with very little break up. Can't figure out why it does that. Turned up the throttle on the diesel past half way to get more rpm's to the compressor and it helps a tiny bit but not enough to make any real difference.
> 
> The internal mix pole guns we have break up the material the same way regardless what speed the hydraulic pump is set at. This gun doesn't do that for some reason. I bought a 45SS a 46SS fluid nozzle and 1/4" and 3/8" round tips and get the same results with both fluid nozzles and the 3/8" tip. Didn't try the 1/4" tip.
> 
> Anybody that has a Binks gun ever experienced anything like this? Any idea's of what could be going on?


Sounds like you don't have enough air. Are you turning your air pump on, or do you spray knockdowns off the unloaders? On mine I have plenty of air without turning on the air pump with the Spray King pole gun, but I have to turn on the pump for a Binks style. Most guys don't bother with a tip when doing knockdowns with a Binks. Give that a try, and see if you like it.


----------



## drywallmike08

I've heard that before. You can spray knockdown without a tip in the blinks gun ?


----------



## Mudslinger

drywallmike08 said:


> I've heard that before. You can spray knockdown without a tip in the blinks gun ?


You can spray it without a tip if you have a fluid nozzle. I saw your using a AST tip on you Binks, and if I remember right that takes the place of the fluid nozzle and tip. So you would need to put a Binks type fluid nozzle in to make it work.


----------

